

Montana Requires Warrants for Cell Phone Tracking - emingo
http://blogs.wsj.com/law/2013/06/21/montana-requires-warrants-for-cell-phone-tracking/

======
hobs
The fact that we need to have new laws to make it required to get a warrant
for some new way to find out about you and track you and invade your privacy
is the real problem. The rights not written, etc.

~~~
pyre
The real issue is that the laws are too specific. We keep either needing high
courts to rule that the original intention was to prevent X from happening, or
to get the legislature to pass a new laws specifically stating that X
shouldn't happen.

There needs to be a broad, stated right that law enforcement needs warrants to
intercept communications. All exceptions must be passed as laws, and therefore
must have justifications. It also helps when fighting said laws that you can
point to the rights we have that are being taken away.

------
jwr
Am I the only one who finds it amazing that this is front page news these
days?

What's next, news that a state requires a trial before sentencing?

------
omarali
Clicking in the article from google results bypasses the paywall.
[http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd...](http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&ved=0CDMQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fblogs.wsj.com%2Flaw%2F2013%2F06%2F21%2Fmontana-
requires-warrants-for-cell-phone-
tracking%2F&ei=23XFUZymO43m8wTw8YGQDg&usg=AFQjCNE0lpEIOJWCWpGHT6DSaAUsbNlVDg)

------
lsiebert
It doesn't apply to federal law enforcement or other federal employees acting
in Montana, afaik.

